# Shrimp in Prosciutto TNT



## kadesma (Nov 5, 2012)

Preheat broiler, Cut1/4 lb. of prosciutto into slices about 1 inch wide and 2-1/2 in long strips. and you will need 1-1/2 lbs. med. sized shrimps now wrap the shrimp in the prosciutto thread the shrimp onto 4 long metal skewers. Brush shrimp with a mixture of 1/4 cup evoo and the juice of 1 lemon plus it's zest NOW SPRINKLE THE SKEWERS WITH 1/2 CUP OF BREADCRUMBS mixed with 2-3 Tab. fresh chopped parsleyPut the skewers on a hot grill or under a broier and cook 1-1/2 min or til golden. Turn skewers and cook other side the same.Serve with lemon wedges nice on an appetizer platter or this will make a nice entre.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds delicious Kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds delicious Kades


 Thanks Kylie it is good. I love it with saffron rice.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

That is a nice idea, thank you


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 12, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Preheat broiler, Cut1/4 lb. of prosciutto into slices about 1 inch wide and 2-1/2 in long strips. and you will need 1-1/2 lbs. med. sized shrimps now wrap the shrimp in the prosciutto thread the shrimp onto 4 long metal skewers. Brush shrimp with a mixture of 1/4 cup evoo and the juice of 1 lemon plus it's zest NOW SPRINKLE THE SKEWERS WITH 1/2 CUP OF BREADCRUMBS mixed with 2-3 Tab. fresh chopped parsleyPut the skewers on a hot grill or under a broier and cook 1-1/2 min or til golden. Turn skewers and cook other side the same.Serve with lemon wedges nice on an appetizer platter or this will make a nice entre.
> enjoy
> kades



This sounds good kadesma. Thank You.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That is a nice idea, thank you


 


Chef Maloney said:


> This sounds good kadesma. Thank You.


 You're both more than welcome. Enjoy
kades


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2012)

Raw or cooked shrimp? The broiler is just to crisp them up right? This sounds gorgeous and delicious kadesma!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2012)

Alix said:


> Raw or cooked shrimp? The broiler is just to crisp them up right? This sounds gorgeous and delicious kadesma!


 I use raw shrimp Alix, 1-1/2 min under the broiler or on a grill usually pinks them up for me. They are so good.
cj


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks very much. I'll be doing these for a party this winter.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2012)

Alix said:


> Thanks very much. I'll be doing these for a party this winter.


 Great, they should be gone pretty fast.
cj


----------



## CraigC (Nov 13, 2012)

Shelled and deveined Im guessing and paper thin slices of proscuitto?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Shelled and deveined Im guessing and paper thin slices of proscuitto?


 Yes shelled and deviened and the proscuitto is paper thin. Sorry I didn't say so in the recipe. I  just assumed shelled and deviened was understood.
kadesma


----------

